# Christmas Brass Quartet/Quintet Music



## Newmski

Hi 

I'm looking for some good arrangement of Christmas music for brass quartet/quintet, in fact we have 2 trumpets, 2 trombones and a tuba so we can do some juggling around. In particular I wondered if anyone knows where I can get a copy of The Canadian Brass Christmas arrangements in the UK, I can only seem to find it in the US. I tried buying a copy last year from the US and it never arrived so I'd rather not do that again. Alternatively, if anyone knows of some other intermediate to advanced arrangements that they have heard/played I'd love the tip off.

Thanks

Newmski


----------



## Lunasong

You may want to try "Carillon Brass Medley" arranged by Don Hart which is scored for trad. brass quintet. It is catalog #IMBQ9606 which hopefully you can purchase from a British dealer. Or I also found it on a sheet music download site. If you can't find it and are interested, PM me. 

Songs in the medley include: Ding Dong Merrily on High, I Heard the Bells on Christmas Day, and a song I don't know  The piece has a "bell" theme which comes off much better than it might sound from description.


----------



## Lunasong

This is another nice collection of familiar favorites: Nutcracker Nuggets, scored for trad. brass quintet. Catalog number IMBQ9511 arranged by Art Frankenpohl. Performance time 6 minutes. Contains: _March, Chocolate, Trepak,_ and _Waltz of the Flowers_.

I also appreciate hearing during this season this lovely arrangement of Lauridsen's _O Magnum Mysterium_ by H. Robert Reynolds for wind ensemble.




This piece is also available for brass quintet arranged by Paul Garza, but I've not heard this arrangement. Garza's arrangement comes with an optional 2nd trombone/euphonium part. Performance time 7 minutes.


----------



## Lunasong

Lunasong said:


> Songs in the medley include: Ding Dong Merrily on High, I Heard the Bells on Christmas Day, and a song I don't know


I feel vindicated as I heard this yesterday in live performance by the group for which it was commissioned approx 20 years ago. The quintet leader announced a free CD to the audience member who could name all three songs because "There's one of them that even we don't know!" There were no takers...


----------

